# Difference  Between Sedona Summit and Sedona Summit Resort



## arch53 (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a deposit in II  (WorldMark 1 Bedroom Gleneden) that expires on December 9 so I need to confirm an exchange in the near future. Since last  November, I have had an ongoing request for the  Marriott Newport Beach Resort for mid-October/early November ( I can dream can't I). Doesn't look likely to happen so we are looking at some more realistic possibilities including Sedona, AZ.  Right now there are a number of one and two bedrooms at Sedona Summit, SDA. II also has a Sedona Summit Resort, SA2,  listed but there are almost no units at SA2. The TUG reviews do not seem to distinguish between the two. Does anyone know what, if any,  difference there is between the two other than one has "Resort" in the name?

Thanks


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 7, 2013)

When we stayed their 2-3 years ago, there was new construction going on


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 8, 2013)

*No SA2*

I did not see a SA2 come up on TUG. However, on II I see they are the same resort.  It's the same resort with the same types of rooms. I was there two summers ago and there was no mention of any different types of rooms. It's a very nice resort.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Apr 8, 2013)

I bought a resale Sedona Summit week on eBay a few years back.  After some confusion and frustration, I was finally able to add it to my Interval International account.

My unit is a 2BR lockoff in the older section of the resort.  The older section was being remodeled a few years ago, and hopefully the remodel is all completed now.  (I've been trading the week rather than using it for the past few years, so I haven't visited recently.)  When I look up My Units in my II account, it shows it as SA2.

I am a traditional "weeks" owner rather than a Diamond points owner.  I never paid the fees to join the Diamond "Club."

My notes say that the Diamond rep that I dealt with (when I was trying to add the week to my II account) told me that SA2 is the traditional owner account at Sedona Summit for II.


----------



## arch53 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Confirmed for Two Bedroom SDA*

Decided to go for  a two bedroom at Sedona Summit,SDA , starting Oct. 19. The information on my confirmation from II suggests that it is a one bedroom plus lock out since a large and small refrigerator is listed  as well as two sleep sofas. Not sure if it's in the old or new section. No specific unit is listed on the confirmation  so I'll read the TUG reviews a bit more carefully and request a building with a view--doesn't always work but I found it certainly doesn't hurt. Sedona seems like a nice place to visit in October. This is one of the reasons I like timeshares; I never would have planned a trip to Sedona unless I had an expiring deposit in II that I needed to use. Makes me visit places I would not otherwise visit. 
Thanks all for the information.


----------



## deannak (Sep 25, 2013)

arch53 said:


> Decided to go for  a two bedroom at Sedona Summit,SDA , starting Oct. 19. The information on my confirmation from II suggests that it is a one bedroom plus lock out since a large and small refrigerator is listed  as well as two sleep sofas. Not sure if it's in the old or new section. No specific unit is listed on the confirmation  so I'll read the TUG reviews a bit more carefully and request a building with a view--doesn't always work but I found it certainly doesn't hurt. Sedona seems like a nice place to visit in October. This is one of the reasons I like timeshares; I never would have planned a trip to Sedona unless I had an expiring deposit in II that I needed to use. Makes me visit places I would not otherwise visit.
> Thanks all for the information.



October is actually my favorite month for Sedona.  The weather is usually lovely, and sometimes you get the fall colors driving up Oak Creek Canyon.  It's a beautiful time for all sorts of outdoor activities, or just enjoying the red rocks.

As an aside, we own resale weeks at Sedona Summit, and went for a Diamond owner's update today.  They quickly discovered that they didn't have anything to give us to compare with what we've gotten on resale, and wound up saying "You obviously know what you're doing. No need to apologize for being smart - this is America. There's only one thing we could offer you, and it would be miraculous if we could do this, but it's probably a waste of breath..."


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 25, 2013)

We always call and ask for an upper floor with a red rock view when we are exchanging.


----------



## DebBrown (Sep 25, 2013)

riverdees05 said:


> We always call and ask for an upper floor with a red rock view when we are exchanging.



Definitely do this.  We were recently at the Sedona Ridge Golf resort (sister resort) and they gave us a unit with a view of a brick wall.  I went back to the office and, yes, the had a unit with a lovely view.  I really can't explain why they would give someone the "basement apartment" when other units are available.  Actually, I can't figure out why they even built the "basement apartment" units.  I bet they get a steady stream of unhappy guests.

Deb


----------



## GetawaysRus (Sep 25, 2013)

robcrusoe said:


> So, is the resort now affiliated with II, or was an exception made?



I'd love to think that I was so special that a special exception was made for me, but I can't answer that question.

I see Sedona Summit SA2 when I sign on to Interval and look at My Units.  As I said, I am a "weeks owner," and I never joined THE Club.  I bought my week as a resale on eBay a few years back.  I make my week reservation directly with the resort rather than with Diamond.  (It's a 2BR EOY lockoff unit, so I actually can reserve and deposit either the full 2BR or I can lock off when I make my reservation and deposit the Master and the efficiency separately.)  The resort then provides me with the reservation number and I am able to deposit the week to Interval if I wish.  I believe that Interval then verifies that I really own that week directly with the resort.  

I am, however, unable to deposit to any other timeshare exchange company, such as SFX or DAE.  Diamond Resorts will verify my deposit for Interval, but they refuse to do so if I were to try to deposit a week to another exchange company.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Sep 25, 2013)

I agree with you, and I protested at first, but I've gone with the flow.  So far I've been able to get very satisfactory exchanges of my Sedona Summit deposits via Interval.  

I also own a Marriott resort.  Since Sedona Summit is considered a "premier resort" (if that is the correct term) by Interval, my Sedona Summit Master trades quite well (nearly as well as my Marriott 1BR Master).  However, it's clear that the Sedona Summit efficiency is a weaker trader than my Marriott efficiency.

Last year, I also received an AC for deposting the Sedona Summit Master.  That hasn't happened with my Marriott unit.  My guess: perhaps that's because Diamond controls so much of this resort via THE Club that weeks owners such as myself aren't able to deposit that much inventory to II??


----------



## deannak (Sep 26, 2013)

GetawaysRus said:


> I'd love to think that I was so special that a special exception was made for me, but I can't answer that question.
> 
> I see Sedona Summit SA2 when I sign on to Interval and look at My Units.  As I said, I am a "weeks owner," and I never joined THE Club.  I bought my week as a resale on eBay a few years back.  I make my week reservation directly with the resort rather than with Diamond.  (It's a 2BR EOY lockoff unit, so I actually can reserve and deposit either the full 2BR or I can lock off when I make my reservation and deposit the Master and the efficiency separately.)  The resort then provides me with the reservation number and I am able to deposit the week to Interval if I wish.  I believe that Interval then verifies that I really own that week directly with the resort.
> 
> I am, however, unable to deposit to any other timeshare exchange company, such as SFX or DAE.  Diamond Resorts will verify my deposit for Interval, but they refuse to do so if I were to try to deposit a week to another exchange company.



We've deposited our Sedona Summit weeks with both RCI and Interval.  I haven't tried them with SFX or DAE.  So far, we've been very successful with talking with a woman at the resort directly, who books the dates we request and then confirms it for our deposit.  She's retiring soon, and said that they won't be replacing her, and we'll then have to go through Diamond corporate instead.  I'm wondering how things will change then...  (not expecting the best!)


----------

